# Tips to get her to pull straight!



## Greater Swiss (Jun 7, 2011)

So, we've started doing some pulling with Caeda. We've been using a tire to give her some weight. She just wants to GO, and she wants to go fast. Being icy we can't keep up with her, so its pretty hard to convince her straight is the way to go."Come Along" works great if she starts sniffing, but the pre-sniff veer and doubling back is a bit of an issue (especially since she's almost taken both me and my DH out with the tire!!). Thankfully she's only gotten a leg caught once, and it didn't go badly. 
I've got Ski Spot run, the tips in there aren't quite cutting it. I'm not sure if we just haven't practised it enough, consistently enough, or if there's something we're missing. 
Hints from anybody?


----------

